
Alt-right attitudes present large statistical differences from control groups - anigbrowl
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/8/15/16144070/psychology-alt-right
======
observation
Oddly enough anonymously polled edgelords from 4chan aren't centrists.

This is a terrible way to conduct research.

------
andrew-lucker
Since when has Mechanical Turk become an acceptable polling instrument?

